# Housewrecker



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

For those of you who have built this thing or know about it, does this look like a good sub to run it with two woofers thulsy?:









http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-490

From what I understand about the housewrecker, that sub has pretty good specs for the application and the price is right.

I have a pair of these that I'm about to pull out of the car:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-854
that I was thinking would be perfect for a HW, but the 12"s seem like they could go lower, louder, and I can probably sell my TBs in there enclosures for a $200 or so. If I can I'd rather take that money and buy the 12"s and the materials for the HW.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive built the hwk in 15 12 and 6.5"

its an excellent design.

works best in a large room, not for a vehicle.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

I built a housewrecker with an old school JL sub way back when. When fed only 150 watts it still rumbled things pretty well. Can't imagine what it'd be like to use a more powerful sub.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

... hmmm.. iso-bandpass (what? RF 6th order bandpass? lol)... one note bass... SURE that's gonna be SQ... c'mon lothar... you know better....

Are you going USACi or Idbl?

I am NOT ever going into the (2) different speaker sizes etc.. 

Rob


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

This is for my living room. I'm just wondering if those 12" Daytons are well-suited for that enclosure.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Lothar34 said:


> This is for my living room. I'm just wondering if those 12" Daytons are well-suited for that enclosure.


yes, 

thats 1 thing thats great about the hwk, almost any speaker works WELL in it.

GUARANTEED BASS.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

60ndown said:


> yes,
> 
> thats 1 thing thats great about the hwk, almost any speaker works WELL in it.


Yeah if I do this I'll be seriously going for bang for the buck.

This one looks good too. Xmax is a tad higher and Fs is a little lower:
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=127&products_id=223

The issue with that one is that if I buy two of them I'll have to spend a bunch more on the amplifier, unless I can find one that's 3-ohm stable (which I have never heard of).


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

where can you find the build plans for the housewrecker?


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Lothar34 said:


> The issue with that one is that if I buy two of them I'll have to spend a bunch more on the amplifier, unless I can find one that's 3-ohm stable (which I have never heard of).


If the amp is 2 0hm stable..then its 3 ohm stable...or 2.5ohm...or 3.56432ohm stable....or ...you get the idea..


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

Coheednme13 said:


> where can you find the build plans for the housewrecker?


http://www.decware.com/newsite/hwk15.htm


guitarsail said:


> If the amp is 2 0hm stable..then its 3 ohm stable...or 2.5ohm...or 3.56432ohm stable....or ...you get the idea..


I haven't seen any home sub amps that are 2ohm stable yet.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

For serious subwoofers, start looking at pro amps. Hard to beat the behringer europower series. 

I have an ep1500 on an AA avalanche 15 (dual 2) and it hasn't flinched yet.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

double post


----------

